# Panhandle Slings Pt. 2



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Here is a straight braid in the single. You can get this in the single, the bino straps or in the doubles


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Here is a diamond braid in a single. You can also get this in the single, bino or double.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Here is a half hitch double wide


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Here is a cobra double wide


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Here is a bino strap


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Here are finger slings


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Here is what they look like finished


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Here is a sample


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Another sample


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

twb7878 here is your sling. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

morning bump


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Pm's replied to


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

bigiron, I got your order and the sling will ship tomorow.

Thanks


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

jrmysell said:


> bigiron, I got your order and the sling will ship tomorow.
> 
> Thanks


your sling is going out today.

Thanks


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## capt ray (Jan 16, 2006)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

these slings look great ! 
quality craftsmanship :thumbs_up


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

nickster said:


> these slings look great !
> quality craftsmanship :thumbs_up


Thanks!!


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Sling looks great with the new strings!


----------

